# 6:30 AM Blocks?



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

OK, I'm still new. . . Just a month into this. I have no problem leaving the FC at 6:30 but part of our logistics training is to knock on doors when we drop off a package . . . 

How early is TOO early to do that? If you've done this block before, what tips do you have? Reality is the first drops will likely be around during 6:50-7:00... Apartments would certainly be a No Go. Right ? 

Should make for an interesting discussion . . .


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Put your self in this scenario and think' "Saturday morning you went to bed at 3am after a beautiful Friday night and all of a sudden a knock on the door at 6am and Amazon Guy brought a box of diapers for your "lovely" sister in law son who is sleeping over for weekend and he is always wet" so what do you think.............................


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> OK, I'm still new. . . Just a month into this. I have no problem leaving the FC at 6:30 but part of our logistics training is to knock on doors when we drop off a package . . .
> 
> How early is TOO early to do that? If you've done this block before, what tips do you have? Reality is the first drops will likely be around during 6:50-7:00... Apartments would certainly be a No Go. Right ?
> 
> Should make for an interesting discussion . . .


Two quick light knocks and I am gone. A customer is not going to call amazon to have you fired (if someone had a really late night they probably wont even hear yu knock) always protect yourself, if that package is missing we are the ones who "pay" for it

Some people are up early on Saturdays, especially those with children.

I do not recommend standing at the door waiting or continuing to knock hoping to make a hand off. I did a 730 on a Saturday once and 90 percent of people were kind but you will get some annoyed if you give them the opportunity to complain


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't knock that early 
Try to hide the packages from plain sight if a house


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't knock until 830am unless I see all the lights on in the house... This morning I couldn't even read the house numbers it was so dark! I just guessed and walked up... but these mansions were so far apart it was easy to tell what the number might be


----------

